# Looking to adopt in FL..please read all!



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

Hello!! I'm looking to adopt a GS in Florida. I'm in Polk County, but I'm willing to travel a bit. I have a PB female Siberian Husky and I was hoping to get a dog that is a better guard dog than her. 

My boyfriend and I are renting our home (for a few months until we can buy it) and he unfortunately works night shifts. Well, that leaves me alone in my house at night..and it's not comforting knowing that if someone breaks in, my Husky, Niea, probably wouldn't even bark or peep. I'd also like to have one, not only as a guard dog, but as a companion and friend for Niea and myself.

Here's my problem with shelters..I just tried to adopt a dog at a shelter, after driving an hour out there, I found out that they will not let me have any pets unless my three cats get updated rabies shots. 


_The rabies vaccine is the *ONLY shot required by law* for dogs and cats in the United States. This is primarily to protect __humans from getting rabies from their pets._
_ The Center for Disease Control declared in 2007 that *canine rabies no longer exists in the United States. * Your dog will not contract rabies from another dog, but only from wild animals such as bats, coyotes, skunks, raccoons and foxes. Click here to read the CDC press release._
I'm quite upset that a dog I fell in love with is no longer attainable because I refuse to give an unnecessary shot to my kitties. :teary:

I've had my one cat, Shadow for 4 years, and my other two cats for about 6 months. When I was younger, my parents took one of my pets to get a rabies shot because it was "required" and it had an adverse reaction and died..so I won't give them this shot. None of my pets go outside except for Niea when she has to potty.

I also refuse to buy from puppy mills and backyard breeders, and it breaks my heart to see all of these wonderful pets in the shelters that will be euthanized, and I can't adopt them because of something so stupid!! My dog is up to date with all of her shots and is taken to the vet on a regular basis.

Does anyone know or have a GSD that needs a good home in FL BEFORE they're taken to the pound?? I just can't justify spending so much money on giving my kitties an unnecessary shot just to be able to adopt a pet! 

I'm a very good furry/feathered Mommy, and I will give my new baby a wonderful home. Please contact me if you have anyone needing a good home. I would rather have a male, as Niea isn't too keen on any other females other than my boyfriend's father's GS (once she put her in her place when she was 8 weeks old). 

Thank you very much! ^_^
Robin
[email protected]


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...at/135296-hi-there-new-site-but-not-gsds.html they sound like you!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Theres something in your post that stood out to me- 


> None of my pets go outside except for Niea when she has to potty.


Niea doesn't get any walks? Or outside play time? Socialization? Are you really prepared to take on another dog; especially a GSD? 

A GSD is going to need a LOT of physical and mental stimulation. Walks, fetch, park visits, maybe play dates with other dogs, training, etc. And what if your GSD isn't any more protective than your current dog? Is this the biggest reason you are looking to add another family member? Every GSD isn't protective, I used to joke around about that my boy Logan (rip) would hide behind me if there was any danger.


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...at/135296-hi-there-new-site-but-not-gsds.html they sound like you!


What?? The OP is in a totally different situation than we are! We dont have cats, we didnt have rabies issues.... 

Just cause we have a husky and a GSD we sound similar?? 

Anyway.. soldier.. check out the Orlando GSD rescue! That's where we got our Sammi from. We worked with Wendy, who is one of the great volunteers there. Maybe she can help point you in the right direction?

Also check out Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder Maybe you can find a new pet who is in danger of losing their home due to their owners' misfortunes? (lots of that happening right now, sadly..)

Adoptable Dogs & Puppies


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Lin said:


> Theres something in your post that stood out to me-
> Niea doesn't get any walks? Or outside play time? Socialization? Are you really prepared to take on another dog; especially a GSD?
> 
> A GSD is going to need a LOT of physical and mental stimulation. Walks, fetch, park visits, maybe play dates with other dogs, training, etc. And what if your GSD isn't any more protective than your current dog? Is this the biggest reason you are looking to add another family member? Every GSD isn't protective, I used to joke around about that my boy Logan (rip) would hide behind me if there was any danger.


Oohh good points.. my husky is pretty mellow and likes to lay around, but our GSD needs a LOT of exercise!


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

Oh no no...I do take her out for walks and to the bark park!! I just meant that she's not kept outside, where wild animals might get to her (like raccoons and other diseased critters).

Most of the time, I do browse Petfinder as well as Hoobly and Craigslist. I'll check out the Orlando rescue though! Thank you!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Phew ok thats good  

I def recommend petfinder, and try talking in detail to the rescue if possible. Just be upfront and honest about the situation. When adopting a kitten I thought I was being turned down by the rescue when they were concerned about vaccination history after speaking to my vet. I sent them a bunch of links discussing vaccination and explained my position on minimal vaccination, they weren't turning me down but actually thought the vet didn't have the correct records! 

We had talked in so much detail that they knew I would be a good home and had no issue adopting out to me, and I may have even changed their perspective on vaccination as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't give my cats rabie vac either, and they are all inside..

Now I could see if they were outside cats and no vac's, but come on ? Inside? 

Good luck finding your perfect dog !


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that thinks that way! 
I did find a doggy that I would LOVE to give a great home to. His name is Samm and I found him last night, but I haven't gotten a reply yet:
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Samm: Petfinder

I've never had to deal with a HW positive pet though. If I were to take him, how often would I have to medicate him, and what kind of price am I looking at? Money isn't much of a problem for me, as it would be like giving a sick child medication.


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Awww... he's gorgeous..! I have never personally had to go through the HW experience, but I know you need to keep them calm and not let them run or get excited until they show up as HW negative.. good luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

1. It looks like they are doing the treatment already. I would want to know how they did it - what method they used. I would want to see the records from the vet office for it. I would want to talk to my vet as well about follow up care in addition to what they recommended - heartgard v. interceptor, etc. He will need to stay on heartworm prevention, year round in Florida. Generally you are looking at $400-900 for HW treatment depending on area of the country, I believe. HW prevention is less than $10 a month. 

2. They are looking for someone with experience with former guard dogs so that is something to talk about with them. That doesn't mean they want this boy to be a guard dog anymore. Your best bet is a home alarm and self defense to the point of you feeling comfortable. Our job is to project our dogs, not the other way around. People probably think your Husky is part wolf anyway so her appearance provides some deterrence. 

3. If they don't do home visits, why not? I couldn't find information on their adoption requirements. You just had a rescue in that state get busted with 260 dogs, so the idea of the home check should be on everyone's radar! 

4. Re the cats and rabies. We have rabid bats around here and bats get in the house. Therefore, my indoor cats are still at risk - though slight - for rabies. And I like my cats with their heads.  Finding out what company the rabies shot is from, doing your research...asking about titers, etc. may help. Also, some people who don't do the shots for their cats never take their cats to the vet at all. So as a rescue I am going to ask myself...will my foster dog be vetted, or will this person think that they don't need to...Also since it is law...


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> 1. It looks like they are doing the treatment already. I would want to know how they did it - what method they used. I would want to see the records from the vet office for it. I would want to talk to my vet as well about follow up care in addition to what they recommended - heartgard v. interceptor, etc. He will need to stay on heartworm prevention, year round in Florida. Generally you are looking at $400-900 for HW treatment depending on area of the country, I believe. HW prevention is less than $10 a month.
> 
> 2. They are looking for someone with experience with former guard dogs so that is something to talk about with them. That doesn't mean they want this boy to be a guard dog anymore. Your best bet is a home alarm and self defense to the point of you feeling comfortable. Our job is to project our dogs, not the other way around. People probably think your Husky is part wolf anyway so her appearance provides some deterrence.
> 
> ...


Heh, thank you for ALL of the info!!
If they respond back to me, I'll be sure to ask them all of the appropriate questions as well as speaking with my vet about the situation. The fact that he's HW positive and the preventative isn't that expensive each month makes me so sad. I keep up with Niea's HW pill and flea pill each month, and it's worth every penny.

I'd like to invest in a alarm system, but my boyfriend won't do ANYTHING for our home until it is in his name..so another 6 months or so, then he _might_ look into it. I have no intention of relying heavily on my animals, as I'm registered and hold a concealed permit, I'm more apt to shooting someone than sending my beloved pets to their impending doom. I would just like to have an alarm. Because my kitties like to caterwaul some times, I keep the bedroom door closed, and I wouldn't be able to hear someone break in while I'm sleeping. Otherwise, I keep my nice 45 cal right under my pillow as well as a 45 revolver on the other side. :3

Hmm, I do see your point..and I've applied once before at animal services for a job, so I did see how they had to cut their heads off. :'(
I might just take my kitties out this Saturday for a monthly mobile vet for some cheap shots. They've given one cat shots before. 

For some odd reason, I don't think of taking my cats to the vet, unless I have an emergency..which I have once before. But, I did take my bird, Nova, to the vet when I got him. I only had him sexed, but I also had him checked for chlamydia and to make sure he was healthy. And, Niea was my first dog, but I have every intention of taking any large animal to the vet. I don't have children, and I probably won't for a while, so I might as well spoil _something_!! ^_~


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

*Samm??*

YAYAYA!! Well, I have a good chance of adopting this gorgeous boy named Samm:
























Okay, photo shoot is over, and here is his background story:

_Samm is a black and tan pure bred German Shepherd was rescued from a life of neglect. He is such a sweet, sweet boy who didn't know how to relax and be a happy dog. His prior family kept him in a crate 24 hours a day and wanted him as a guard dog. Samm came to us very confused as he didn't know what his "job" was. He wanted to play and run but didn't know if that was "okay." Our trainer has been working with him for the past six months to help Samm learned what it means to be a happy doggie! Now, Samm is good with other dogs and is very affectionate to his people companions. He still doesn't trust everyone at first and will need time to adjust. We are looking fora home that understands the breed and has had experience with former guard dogs. Samm is a great boy who is very responsive to recall and when he comes to you the moment you give him some quick love and praise he will take off to play with his canine friends as if the love you gave him was energizing. Samm knows sit, down, and walks well on a leash. Samm would make a great running partner as well! He loves to exercise. Samm tested positive for heart worms and is currently going through heart worm therapy to cure him. If you truly want to rescue a dog, Samm is your dog. He has so much love to give if only given the chance. Samm is neutered, house trained, crate trained, micro chipped, up to date on shots and currently on flea and heart worm preventative. 

__Samm was rescued about a year ago from a family that inherited him when their parents died. He was basically bought to be the backyard "guard dog".

When I went to meet Samm I could tell the house was a nervous one and Samm had no clue how to react with anyone or anything. He was living in a crate that was way too small for him and tied to the table inside. When visitors came over he was not allowed near anyone because they were afraid of what he would do.

When I first met Samm the owner had him by his leash. As I leaned over to put a heartgard on the table Samm went for my arm and nipped me. But then something amazing happened. He immediately released and started crying. He knew it was wrong!

So we got him out of the house and into a pet resort. He has been in foster homes and boarding through out the year to get him used to more and more people. Sam is now my best friend.  it didn't take long. Just getting him out of that house did the trick.

Samm is very smart and doesn't like everyone. He will protect the people he loves. Everyone else needs to be introduced to him slowly. Once he sees that YOU like the person, then SAMM will like them too.

He is currently working with a trainer to de-sensitize the guard dog in him.

He is truly a love bug! Samm loves to cuddle, go on walks and get belly rubs. He plays with other dogs and is a great jogging partner (actually he runs me!)

I hope that gives you get a better idea of Samm._ 

: )

I'm heading out to Winter Garden this weekend to visit him. It's a process of getting to know him, and him getting to know me. I hope he likes me, because I'm just in love!! I hope this works out!

I can't understand how people can do this to such wonderful creatures that give nothing but love and respect to good owners!


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

Okay, I've decided on trying to stick with adopting Samm. I was getting so frustrated because of the lack of communication between the rescue group and myself. I have to find _some _way to work out getting Niea fixed though, because she said their requirements are all other pets have to be fixed. That's fine, because I've decided against breeding Niea, but I just don't have $300 to have an unnecessary surgery done right now. What can I do now?? 

I felt like she was pushing me away, from adopting Samm, but she made it clear that wasn't the case:

_Robin I would love for you to adopt samm as long as you are in it for the long haul.  Its a slow process with him.

I can meet you Saturday morning if thats good for you.

Its really up to you and what you think you can handle. Hopefully you will go with adopting and not buying from a breeder regardless of whether its samm or another rescue._

So, my heart is set on Samm. Once I see something I love, I can't settle for anything less!! My question...does anyone know about this pet rescue, or have you dealth with them before?
http://www.betterlifepets.com/index.html


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck with Samm. I hope you get him. Keep us posted, please!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, I live in Winter Haven and could maybe get him FOR you.  Just a thought... my kitty has his rabies shot.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Ooops... I thought he might have been here at the WH or Lakeland shelter.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Hey, I live in Winter Haven and could maybe get him FOR you.  Just a thought... my kitty has his rabies shot.


 
Lol, it's okay. This group doesn't know about my kitties anyway. My issue is now about getting my Husky fixed. I don't have another $300 to get her fixed!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't the shelters offer neutering at a big discount? If you haven't checked, it may be worth it. Another idea is to try to negotiate with several vets. Tell them your story, that you are trying to do a rescue, but are tight on cash right now. A lot of vets are sympathetic to rescue situations.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, there may be a low cost spay/neuter clinic by you. You should all the vets and shelters to find out more information. Also do an internet search for it.

Second, if you don't have the $300 for a spay then do you have the money for emergency vetting? One dog bloating will cost you hundreds, into the thousands. It's not discouragement, just something to consider.

And last, not all german shepherds are good "guard" dogs. A large dog of any kind is a deterrent but just because it's a breed known for being a "guard" doesn't make it so. Same with any breed such as a doberman, rottweiler, etc.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

SoldierofTwilight said:


> Lol, it's okay. This group doesn't know about my kitties anyway.


SoldierofTwilight, you need to be honest with the rescue about the pets that you own. ESPECIALLY because Samm is listed as "no cats". As a foster parent, I don't take putting that designation on a listing lightly and there is probably a reason for it. 

Please don't put your cats or Samm at risk.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> SoldierofTwilight, you need to be honest with the rescue about the pets that you own. ESPECIALLY because Samm is listed as "no cats". As a foster parent, I don't take putting that designation on a listing lightly and there is probably a reason for it.
> 
> Please don't put your cats or Samm at risk.



Ditto this! I had a foster who was ABSOLUTELY no cats! The reason being is he had cats in his mouth twice and struck without warning. We don't like restricting the number of homes our fosters will fit into so please be completely open with the rescue. Any omissions is grounds to rescind the contract and take the dog back plus you are putting your cats and the dog at risk.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You keep repeating that you won't give your kitties expensive shots. Is it health concerns or cost concerns then? The rabies shot costs around $20 at the rabies clinic, so if that is too much, you need to think about how you will manage the veterinary care of a new dog. Also, you cannot afford the $300 spay (it can probably be done for less if you shop around) - what happens if the new dog gets injured, tears an ACL, swallows something and ends up with an obstruction?

Any rescue will want to see you pets receiving regular quality veterinary care. You would need to get the cats in for an exam to start them on heartworm prevention and you probably need that in FL even if they are indoors.

I would recommend that you reevalate the costs associated with adding another big dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree with being honest with the rescue, no cats, is a big red flag that this dog could possibly kill your cats. They also require a home visit, so they are going to see your cats.

I didn't realize your husky was not spayed, alot of rescues want all animals in the household spayed/neutered regardless of whether the one your interested in adopting is spayed/neutered.

I also would wonder how one who cannot afford 300$ to spay their dog, will be prepared to spend upward of thousands , should an emergency or unforseen medical problem arise.

I agree with Rebel above, in that you maybe should re evaluate unforseen costs when it comes to owning a large breed.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

gsdraven said:


> SoldierofTwilight, you need to be honest with the rescue about the pets that you own. ESPECIALLY because Samm is listed as "no cats". As a foster parent, I don't take putting that designation on a listing lightly and there is probably a reason for it.
> 
> Please don't put your cats or Samm at risk.


Ditto that. You MUST tell the rescue about your cats. They have had 6 months to evaluate Samm, so he must have impressed them strongly that he has high prey drive and will very likely do some serious damage if he catches up with them. I have had dogs in the past which were highly aggressive with the 2 cats we had at the time, and the only way we could keep them safe was to make sure they and the dogs remained separate. For ever. We managed it, and successfully, but I wouldn't recommend it as a way of life, and I wouldn't do it again. It is too stressful for all concerned. I understand that you are drawn to Samm - he is very handsome, and looks like my Conor. But sometimes we have to think with our head and not with our heart - there are many GSD's out there which are beautiful and in need of a home, and get along with cats very well. Taking on a new family member which is a good fit for your situation isn't something which should be rushed into - it needs to be right. If Samm attacked one or both of your cats what would you do? Return him to the rescue, so he has to go through the trauma of looking for another home? It just wouldn't be fair, and you couldn't claim that you didn't know ahead of time that he wasn't cat friendly. Please do yourself -and Samm - a favor by stepping back and looking for another guy which will fit in with your feline crew. He's out there - you just might have to spend some time searching him out.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. Your info is very helpful, and you're all absolutely right. So, with that in mind, I will not be getting Samm. He's stunning, but I love my Shadow and Nani and I couldn't risk a pile of fur and bones on my floor, either from him or the cats. Heh. She was also very hesitant from the start anyway. She just told me later today that it would probably be best if I didn't adopt him, because I wasn't in the immediate area!! WTH!? Most people would be grateful that their animals get good homes. I think she responded with that because I was asking about his HW condition and asked if he would be HW free before he would be sent to a home. That was my sign.  

Buuuuutttt....I just found this guy today, and he's perfect in every way. Great with kids, other animals, etc!!!!! And, I'm picking him up in a few hours!!! (and in the Orlando area too) 

He is AKC registered current on all his shots has the home again micro chip. He is perfect. He has all of his paper all vet visits invoices everything. 








 















 









He's not Samm, but I think I'll be much safer and happier with him.  
Again, thank you guys. You're all very informative!!


Also, I just wanted to clarify this:_
I also would wonder how one who cannot afford 300$ to spay their dog, will be prepared to spend upward of thousands , should an emergency or unforseen medical problem arise.

I agree with Rebel above, in that you maybe should re evaluate unforseen costs when it comes to owning a large breed. _ 

I didn't mean that I don't have money period. Lol. I just meant, that I'd rather save up that money for more important things, such AS those vet bills and other expenses incurred from owning pets. I mean, I've had Niea since she was 7 weeks old and I've taken her to the vet almost every month and enrolled her into a Puppy plan, so I understand the expenses. I also pay for her HW pills and flea pills as well. I actually just spent about $300 just last month to get my bird DNA sexed and checked for any bacteria/diseases as well as paid for my flea/HW pills. Plus, I'd rather spoil my Niea to death with toys and treats. I'm not irresponsible, I'm just logical. 

I just thought about this quote at work, because I'm going through some issues with them right now... "_If it ain't broke, don't fix it!_"
XD


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous, and looks very sweet. You made the right decision, Samm will find his forever (cat free) home I'm sure.

Even though you have the green light with this guy re: other pets, still make sure your introductions are careful. He is going to need some time to settle in, so don't overwhelm him by having too much stimulation the minute he walks in the door. Have fun, and let us know how it goes....
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 Gsd
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*.*

German Shepard- AKC registered


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations!! What good looking guy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, he sounds fantastic! Can't wait to hear how it works out.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, he is a very good looking dog! I followed the link to his Craigslist ad, but it didn't say anything about his reproductive status. Is he neutered already? 

I have never had two intact dogs of the opposite sex in my home at the same time, but I have heard it can be nerve wracking to keep them apart during the female's heat. This forum has had several accidental breedings recounted these past few months. I hope for the sake of the OP's female and now male that at least one of them gets altered ASAP. Hopefully both of them will get "fixed".

Good luck with your new guy. He looks like he'll be a lot of fun to work with.
Sheilah


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

sit said:


> Wow, he is a very good looking dog! I followed the link to his Craigslist ad, but it didn't say anything about his reproductive status. Is he neutered already?
> 
> I have never had two intact dogs of the opposite sex in my home at the same time, but I have heard it can be nerve wracking to keep them apart during the female's heat. This forum has had several accidental breedings recounted these past few months. I hope for the sake of the OP's female and now male that at least one of them gets altered ASAP. Hopefully both of them will get "fixed".
> 
> ...


Well, I found out last night..when I went to see him that he is NOT neutered in fact. I believe his first owner bred him. 

I did find a minute to do some quick researching while at work just now..and I'll be getting Niea spayed soon with the ASPCA in my area since it's only $125 with them and only $100 for a male.

I don't want her to have pups, and then see them in similar situations. It's truly heart breaking. 

But, it was weird for them both at first, the introduction. He just wanted to hump, and she didn't want anything to do with that! She's more, nip and play. He's being corrected for that, and they both like to defend their food from each other, so I'm going to have to work with them on that.

It was fun to watch them both running around the back yard this morning chasing each other. Niea loved it! I feel better that she now has someone to play with! Zeus is staying in the crate for now, until he's more familiar with the place and Niea. I just didn't want him humping her all night! >.<


EDIT

Oh, and I also bought that no pull harness for Niea...what a HAND saver!! And Zeus came with one as well.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

SoldierofTwilight said:


> I did find a minute to do some quick researching while at work just now..and I'll be getting Niea spayed soon with the ASPCA in my area since it's only $125 with them and only $100 for a male.


My first piece of advice when someone adopts a rescue (either from me or some other organization), or buys a dog/puppy, is to get into a puppy/obedience class as soon as possible. I don't like to see even a month go by before a class is started and if someone adopts one of my fosters I require that a class be lined up and ready to go before the dog/puppy even leaves my home.

But, in your case, I would say that getting at least your female spayed (and preferably the male neutered at the same time) is the most important thing you can do before you do anything else. I would make the appointment now, since the SPCA might have a long-ish waiting list. So, make that call now and in the mean time, be very, very vigilant in making sure that they are not given ANY opportunity to breed. I would keep the male on a leash every second that he is out of his crate, and I would be ready to haul him off her by reeling him in on the leash. Since it sounds like you are a relatively new dog owner, it might be difficult for you to recognize the signs that she is in heat until it is too late. So just put in place a protocol now that always leaves you supervising and ready to step in every second they are together. And MAKE THAT APPOINTMENT NOW!

What is his name? Will you keep it? I hope you take lots of pictures and post them so we all all watch him settle in.
Sheilah


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (May 30, 2010)

She's already gone into heat 2 months ago, and she only has 2 cycles a year. I'm safe for now, but I will be getting them fixed. I did talk to aspca , and she said their calendar is pretty open, but just to call a day or so in advance. I just hate having to go in @7am and leaving them there. *sigh* Oh well, it'll be for their own good!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with no vax for inside kitties...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

safe or not, keep a really close eye on them and I wouldn't leave them together alone without supervision.

He is a handsome boy !!


----------

